# Need advice - hot smoking a pork belly?



## big bad rog (Dec 8, 2011)

I can really use some advice from you smokemasters....

At 2 different joints, I have had smoked pork belly. At one place it had a huge rib bone attached, at another, it was just big hinkin' slices. Both times it was tender and delicious.

I want to make this at home - but make it better - you know what I mean....

I dont have the ability to cold smoke, and quite frankly, I'm not looking to make bacon. I prefer to hot smoke it.

Is there a specific cut & size I should look for?

What internal temp should I bring it to? How long should I plan to smoke it for? Brine it? Rub it? 

How do you all recommend I get from slab to delicious?


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 8, 2011)

> I'm not looking to make bacon. I prefer to hot smoke it.


This is a great post by a fellow member

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/79038/hot-smoked-pork-belly-w-qview


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 8, 2011)

Big Bad Rog said:


> I can really use some advice from you smokemasters....
> 
> At 2 different joints, I have had smoked pork belly. At one place it had a huge rib bone attached, at another, it was just big hinkin' slices. Both times it was tender and delicious.
> 
> ...


JMHO


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 8, 2011)

Still not sure what you are trying to do but. I would take pork to at least 160 degrees.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing some Q-view on this one!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 9, 2011)

Now I know that pork belly is the lastest craz in the culinary world right now. BUT I have ate it many different way at some pretty darn good restuarant in New York City and most of them have seemed to be first cooked in a pressure cooker. Then it is baked in the oven. We did eat it at one restaurant called Porchetta that wrwpped it around a pork loin and it was fabulous. So much so I came home and made it myself and it turned out great.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112057/porchetta

Now a smoker would add a ton of flavor an I do have some belly in the freezer too. I think that I would smoke it maybe at 250°ish and take it to maybe 150°ish and see what happens. If you would please follow up with this thread with some pictures and tell us (me) how it came out.


----------

